# Garmin quatix - Marine wrist GPS



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

physically like a fenix.
uncapitalized, like a fenix.

Marine Watch + GPS Navigator | Garmin quatix


----------



## Falconeye75 (Sep 16, 2012)

I am laughing !!!!


The Quatix is the same hardware like the Fenix and you cannot swim with it. It is Aquatix, only the name, but I think that if you put your and in the sea with the Quatix, it will be dead !!


----------



## cobrapa (Mar 15, 2012)

I just saw an ad for this as well. Looks interesting. Includes tide tables. I wonder if they will offer a firmware download for fenix users to swap functionality. I guess we can dream. :think:


----------



## booblik (May 1, 2013)

Falconeye75 said:


> I am laughing !!!!
> 
> The Quatix is the same hardware like the Fenix and you cannot swim with it. It is Aquatix, only the name, but I think that if you put your and in the sea with the Quatix, it will be dead !!


What so funny?

Apart from fogging issue with some units that where replaced so it's not really a valid issue any longer.
Why exactly you can't swim in it? New TomTom GPS Triathlon is rated 50m and is actually designed for swimming.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Trust me....You can swim and snorkel with the Fenix on your wrist.

No you are not seeing things, that is a high detailed base map working under water.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

... never mind ;-)


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

Anybody yet know what happens if you drop a quatix firmware into a fenix? (eg not with Webupdater, but directly in mass storage mode)

I wonder if it will work in any way shape or form.


----------



## cobrapa (Mar 15, 2012)

How to get a fenix with tide tables? Or a brick? :-d


----------



## nub98 (May 17, 2013)

or_watching said:


> Anybody yet know what happens if you drop a quatix firmware into a fenix? (eg not with Webupdater, but directly in mass storage mode)
> 
> I wonder if it will work in any way shape or form.


Ummm... Call me an idiot, but I tried like hell, and wasn't successful. Even in bricking it!


----------



## cobrapa (Mar 15, 2012)

nub98 said:


> Ummm... Call me an idiot, but I tried like hell, and wasn't successful. Even in bricking it!


Haha. So when you dropped the firmware file on the fenix in mass storage mode, and restarted it, did it update or ignore your file?


----------



## nub98 (May 17, 2013)

It just ignored it. Long story, but I've got 2 fenix watches. One is getting returned anyway (don't need 2), so I'm going to play around with that one and see if I can force it.


----------



## cobrapa (Mar 15, 2012)

I thought maybe the NMEA 2000 streaming feature meant they changed hardware, but it looks like the NMEA transceiver is an ANT device, so it seems the quatix is the same hardware as the fenix. Unless they change some internal id, it ought to be able to run that firmware. "ought to" being the key...


----------



## nub98 (May 17, 2013)

So... Here are a couple of picture you guys might find interesting. (As you can see from my big red button, this is on the fenix - not a quatix.)








Startup Page showing "quatix"








Menu showing "tides," "tack assist" and "sail race."








Setup for "sail race"

Now - that being said - I think there is something missing (a file with tide table perhaps?). I can search for tide data, but not actually see any. However, I do see most of the quatix-specific functions: autopilot, aquatix data fields (ha ha), ANT+ searching for GNT, and the aforementioned tack assist and sail race.

Will I keep it this way? Now, I'm still trying to figure out what the differences are, so I hope to have more to report later on.


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## cobrapa (Mar 15, 2012)

Neat! So if you plug it in to myDashboard, does it offer you downloads for a quatix? The tide tables may be there, by region, like the languages packs are for the fenix.

What'd you have to do to get the firmware to load?


----------



## nub98 (May 17, 2013)

Actually, when I go to the dashboard, it tries to load a Nuvi update!

The process was:
Download the quatix 2.20 update
Download/run RGN Tool
Convert FW to a .rgn
Download old school Garmin updater.exe
Drag quatix_220.rgn file to updater.exe
Power down fenix and connect to cradle
Turn fenix on and immediately plug in USB while holding the up button (places fenix in update load mode)
Load the Fun!


----------



## cobrapa (Mar 15, 2012)

Now that's just odd. :roll:


----------



## nub98 (May 17, 2013)

I went ahead and reloaded the quatix firmware again and this time I get a message that my firmware is up to date. I need to see if I can find an old firmware to load and see if it will update!


----------



## cdmackay (Feb 8, 2008)

If you've had a quick play, are you able to say, please: is the quatix firmware a superset of the fenix, or are there fenix features missing from the quatix?


----------



## cobrapa (Mar 15, 2012)

nub98 said:


> I went ahead and reloaded the quatix firmware again and this time I get a message that my firmware is up to date. I need to see if I can find an old firmware to load and see if it will update!


Can you swap back to the fenix firmware ok?


----------



## nub98 (May 17, 2013)

cdmackay said:


> If you've had a quick play, are you able to say, please: is the quatix firmware a superset of the fenix, or are there fenix features missing from the quatix?


So far, this is what I've found.

No Indoor mode
No Geocaches or Fitness options (to include no FIT file output)
Addition of Autopilot, Sail Race, Tack Assist, and Tide Tables
Ability to Share Data to BlueChart Mobile on iPhone (Couldn't find where on the app to connect via Bluetooth)

Changes in the following Sensors: 
- Cadence
- Foot Pod
+ GNT

Changes in the following Data Page Types:
- Cadence
+ Tack Assist

Changes in the following Data Fields:
- AVG CAD
- AVG HR
- AVG HR %
- AVG LAP
- AVG PACE
- CADENCE
- CALORIES
- CMP HDNG
- ELAPSED
- GPS HDNG
- HR % MAX
- HR ZONE
- LAP ASCNT
- LAP CAD
- LAP DESCNT
- LAP DIST
- LAP HR
- LAP HR %
- LAP PACE
- LAP SPEED
- LAP TIME
- LAP TOTAL
- LAPS
- LLAP ASCNT
- LLAP CAD
- LLAP DECNT
- LLAP DIST
- LLAP HR
- LLAP PACE
- LLAP SPD
- LLAP TIME
- OFF COURSE
- SPEED
- STEPS
- TEMP.
- TO COURSE
- VMG
+ COG
+ CRRCTD HDG
+ CTS
+ FINAL LOC
+ LAT/LON
+ LIFT
+ LOCATION
+ SOG
+ VMG TO WP
+ XTE

Changes in the following Alerts:

- Minimum Pace
- Maximum Pace
- Minimum Heart Rate
- Maximum Heart Rate
- Heart Rate Zone Change
- Minimum Cadence
- Maximum Cadence
+ Anchor Drag

Before someone points it out - yes, there are a couple data fields that just have their names changed.


----------



## nub98 (May 17, 2013)

cobrapa said:


> Can you swap back to the fenix firmware ok?


And after a brief stint in quatix-land, I'm back in fenix-land. What a trippy adventure!


----------



## cobrapa (Mar 15, 2012)

nub98 said:


> And after a brief stint in quatix-land, I'm back in fenix-land. What a trippy adventure!


Now that's just cool.

Did you find anything on the tide tables? I did some searching, and found a comment that Garmin Homeport could do qautix firmware upgrades. Maybe the tide tables can be loaded from that software, although I couldn't find any evidence either way (and Homeport is a $30 purchase.)


----------



## nub98 (May 17, 2013)

cobrapa said:


> Did you find anything on the tide tables? I did some searching, and found a comment that Garmin Homeport could do qautix firmware upgrades. Maybe the tide tables can be loaded from that software, although I couldn't find any evidence either way (and Homeport is a $30 purchase.)


After reading this, I reverted the fenix back to quatix. Eventually, I figured out a workaround involving having to dig up an old copy of MapSource I bought 15 years ago, and the Recommended MapSource US Tides Software from the Garmin website. By installing all 3 "maps" of the tide stations, I got the ability to do this:







I'm not sure if you can get tide stations for the rest of the world, but I'm guessing it might be possible. It appears the stations were installed on the fenix as gmapsupp.img. I also figured out the main menu settings for the quatix specific functions. I wonder if it is possible to edit them into the .gpf file to get them to work on the fenix...

(My guess is going to be "no" - but how cool would it be if you could!)


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Cool! The Fenix has officially been hacked :-d:-d. I wonder if this voids the warranty :-d.
Nice work!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## nub98 (May 17, 2013)

Sedi said:


> Cool! The Fenix has officially been hacked :-d:-d. I wonder if this voids the warranty :-d.


I just wish I had more programming knowledge. I would have make my own version of the firmware. And, in keeping with Garmin's naming convention, I would even call it... The matrix! All the great things Garmin puts in different units instead of combining them into one!


----------



## nub98 (May 17, 2013)

Well, it looks like Garmin finally added quatix BT support for the BlueChart app.


----------



## michbill (Aug 12, 2013)

From Garmin.com website:quatix™ Recall







We have identified a potential safety issue involving the quatix watch. Given our longstanding commitment to safety and customer satisfaction, we are voluntarily recalling all quatix watches. The issue involves the battery being too close to the watch housing in some watches, which, when combined with salt water or heavy perspiration, can cause a small burn on the skin under the watch. We have received 1 report of this occurring.
The following serial number ranges are subject to this recall and should be returned for a free replacement. You can find the serial number on the rear casing of the watch.


337000001 through 337009999
37R000001 through 37R009999
You will need a return merchandise authorization (RMA) for a free replacement watch. Please send an email to [email protected] and include the following information


----------



## linshilinshi (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello!
Could you help me to recovery my tide data? I own a Garmin Quatix. When I tried to export my Mapsource map to it, it replaced the original gmapsupp.img, which is the tide data.
Could you send this gmapsupp.img to me? It should be located in /Garmin folder.
My email is [email protected]
Thanks a lot!


----------



## mariomobiel (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Nub,

I have a Tactix, but it's a EU version and they left the tides function out, only the US version has a tides database. I like to add the tides function to the EU version i have, can u explane me how u fixed this? I have the gmapsupp.img tides map from the Quatix. I tryed swapping the profiles folder, the device.xml and sys.xml but no luck so far.....


----------

